# MAC Cosmetics Secret Bible



## AshleyA (Oct 4, 2005)

Mod notice: Just a heads up that this is an old thread that was brought back to life.  Some of the information in this thread may still be helpful, but keep in mind that many of the posts and poster opinions may be outdated!


so i was thinking about buying the 2005 M.A.C. COSMETICS SECRET BIBLle i was wondering if this is real or fake, aand if it is worth it, thanks


----------



## AngelaMH (Oct 4, 2005)

I've been contemplating buying this too so I'm looking forward to the responses!


----------



## AshleyA (Oct 4, 2005)

is it any good? i might buy it... just want to hear some opinions


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 4, 2005)

I got one on CD is that the one you are talking about? I got it off Ebay, and it is pretty decent... It has a lot of stuff in it. I got mine for like 3 bux and that isn't too bad, definitely worth the price.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't know if I believe it. I wouldn't buy any MAC bible. You can download one for free here http://rapidshare.de/files/5749008/MAC.pdf.html


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks for the link, Katy!!! I think this is the one they are selling on Ebay...awesome!!!


----------



## imiake (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* I don't know if I believe it. I wouldn't buy any MAC bible. You can download one for free here http://rapidshare.de/files/5749008/MAC.pdf.html woohooo i was contemplating weather to buythis or not .. thanx !!!!!


----------



## imiake (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* I don't know if I believe it. I wouldn't buy any MAC bible. You can download one for free here http://rapidshare.de/files/5749008/MAC.pdf.html woohooo i was contemplating weather to buythis or not .. thanx !!!!!


----------



## KMEFH (Oct 4, 2005)

Dont know a lot about it, but i have seen it more than a few times on ebay. I can tell u that the pics used to advertise ALL the ones ive seen, have nothing to do with MAC. There all Kevyn Aucoins work (not 4 MAC), and that aint cool to use others work to advertise stuff not intended to be advertised.


----------



## JACORIJG1 (Oct 4, 2005)

yeah I bought one of of ebay, it had some of the pages out kevins' book. My opinion, it not really good. Try to find another book that is official.


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 4, 2005)

Urm, pardon my ignorance, but wat exactly's a MAC Bible? Is it a book that teaches how to do makeup? Or is it something like a cataloge show casing all of MAC's products? Or is it something else? JACORIJG1 mentioned 'Try to find another book that is official.' Does this mean that the MAC Bible is not really from MAC but is simply something put together by MAC fans?


----------



## iloveparis (Oct 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Aniger86* Urm, pardon my ignorance, but wat exactly's a MAC Bible? Is it a book that teaches how to do makeup? Or is it something like a cataloge show casing all of MAC's products? Or is it something else? JACORIJG1 mentioned 'Try to find another book that is official.' Does this mean that the MAC Bible is not really from MAC but is simply something put together by MAC fans? I don't have the MAC Bible one from Ebay but from what I've seen, the sellers do use images from Kevyn's book.



The one the link shows just tells u what the sales people in MAC counters should do with customers, and such. What I found good with the file is the section on color theory and the different things you can do for different eye shapes and such. It also includes the ingredients for their cosmetics. I'm not the biggest MAC fan, but I thought it was worth the free download. Would definitely not buy it though.JMHO...


----------



## AshleyA (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks for the link





&lt;3


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 5, 2005)

I purchased this and was very disappointed. It mostly contained their policies and very little about actual product application.


----------



## chelseyroo (Oct 3, 2006)

can anyone send me this file? please!


----------



## just-joy (Oct 3, 2006)

good thing I didn't buy this, I was checking it out on ebay


----------



## Cheesyme21 (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm glad I didn't buy it also. So helpful


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 4, 2006)

I've heard more negatives than positives, so I never bothered looking into getting one


----------



## NatashaV (Nov 18, 2006)

Is this the manual that shows the different styles and techniques? or the manual that gives ingredients of each product?

is there a way to get a hold of a recent mac bible, or even other types of tutorials such as this?


----------



## katrosier (Nov 18, 2006)

The link doesnt work anymore.


----------



## Thais (Nov 18, 2006)

The one I got from ebay just has a lot of info for people who work at MAC, like, the ingredients of the products, how to approach clients, when to give samples. etc. Not much info for us.


----------



## Darkeyed (Nov 19, 2006)

the file is no longer available


----------



## jenmrls01 (Aug 15, 2009)

ok i tried going to one of the posted links for the free download on the mac bible but for some reason it doesnt work. i was also thinking of purchasing it off of ebay but i really dont think its worth 10 bucks plus shipping and handeling


----------



## creolesugar (Nov 23, 2009)

omg I found new links!

scroll down

http://www.themakeupsnob.com/2009/09...t-in-your.html


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 23, 2009)

i found a product manuel is this the same thing? nk: MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service


----------



## creolesugar (Nov 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *blueglitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i found a product manuel is this the same thing? nk: MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service I think so. I can't view it because I am using a mac instead of a pc and don't know how to convert zips to dmgs
btw I heard half of MAC's manual is taken from Kevin Aucoin

here's a link to his Making Faces book! http://www.filestube.com/ca5e6f4ac2a...ing-Faces.html


----------



## blueglitter (Nov 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *creolesugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think so. I can't view it because I am using a mac instead of a pc and don't know how to convert zips to dmgs
btw I heard half of MAC's manual is taken from Kevin Aucoin

here's a link to his Making Faces book! Kevyn Aucoin Making Faces - Download from rapidshare.com - Filestube.com

i dont know how to change it, someone else might?thanks for that other book


----------



## iheartmake_up (Mar 10, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## Jazzie (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is another download link for MAC Bible The Glam Shack: MAC Bible


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, I purchased this off of ebay a long time ago. I think it's a great reference manual and does cover areas such as ingredients, color theory, etc. I like looking through it!


----------



## aiis (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the links! Seems like something to look into.


----------



## laurenproartist (Jan 16, 2011)

The link doesn't work anymore. Can someone please send me a working link ? Thanks so much !


----------



## magosienne (Jan 17, 2011)

If you would scroll down the first page, the following links work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 17, 2011)

Isn't this just really their product training manual? I've read it and it doesn't have information that exclusive to MAC nor is it that enlightening.

If you get Kevin Aucoin's books, you'll lean alot more.


----------



## paulahhhh (Jan 17, 2011)

So, I downloaded Kevin Aucoin's book from the link that was provided &amp; for some reason it didn't work :[ Did it work for everyone else?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't download Aucoin, I bought the actual books, so I have no clue if the download works


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 17, 2011)

I got the download to work for K.A

Does anyone have the links for this one.

Stage Makeup (10th Edition)

Only reason I ask is I am in college and just don't have the funds for $140 book.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have all of Kevyn Au coin's books and they are really awesome,He was amazing! I think i prob downloaded that mac bible a longgg time ago and didn't really interest me much.


----------



## psychotique (Feb 20, 2011)

is this it?

http://www.divshare.com/download/4272965-84d


----------



## janel dj (Nov 12, 2012)

what is the best book to buy, if i wanted to learn some of make up tips and everythings. please


----------



## mellee (Nov 12, 2012)

I've got Robert Jones "Looking Younger" and really love his style.  He gives tons of information on makeup - what the different products are and why and how you'd use them - that's really relevant to anyone, even if you're not concerned about aging.  I know he's got several other books with "Makeup Makeovers" titles that are reviewed well on Amazon.


----------

